# 8 week scan.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had a scan this morning at 8.4 weeks.  There was a good heartbeat and baby was measuring exact for my dates.    I wassort of expecting to see some kind of movement from the baby, as I did with my son, but there was nothing.  The Dr. didn't seem concerned, and was very happy for us, but I wished I'd asked him now if it was normal for them not to move? 

I had a mmc in 2003 at 10.6 weeks - the last scan we'd had was at 9 weeks and the baby had a HB but didn't move and I'm terrified its happening again.  I've had a panic attack and had my husband shouting at me all afternoon because he's 'sick of me worrying'    (apparently emotional support is too much to ask for) 

Is it normal for them not to move on the scan at 8 weeks?  I just couldn't cope if I had to go through it all again.

Marie xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

there didn't sound like any problems were picked up at your scan, I didn't see Myles move when I had a 12 week scan, and they don't move all of the time.

Try to relax and enjoy your growing bump

Take care x


----------

